# SR20VET Conversion in N14



## JAPSPEC (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey this is probably the first time i post on here, I'm from Australia, i have a nissan pulsar N14 sss japspec with a SR20DE.

I will be doing a VET conversion, I'm trying to conduct a checklist of parts that I will need to gather to put aside, or put money aside to get this going all at once, if there is anything that I am missing that you would think is a need not a want, to make this work please feel free to tell me, I will update this thread as much as I can, wen I get each part ready.

As I understand some of you's have a SR20VET maybe some feedback to what you used to get it running or point me in the right direction to what will work with it and what wont.

PAID
- Engine


NEED
- Gearbox
- LSD
- FMIC
- Piping
- Exhaust
- Brake upgrade
- Fuel pump
- Warranty parts
- Tyres
- Clutch
- Flywheel
- Tuning
- Wiring
- Engineering cert.
- ECU
- RB20DET AFM or Z32 AFM

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...T/100_0127.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...T/100_0126.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...T/100_0125.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...T/100_0124.jpg


BTW sorry if this is in the wrong section...


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

you should check out sr20forum.com they will have a lot more helpful information for you.


----------



## JAPSPEC (Mar 27, 2007)

i have already posted there thought might post this site for any further information that i can collect but thanks heaps 

these links work better

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/dkm_87/SR20VET/100_0126.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/dkm_87/SR20VET/100_0125.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/dkm_87/SR20VET/100_0124.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a108/dkm_87/SR20VET/100_0127.jpg


----------

